# .22magnun for coyotes



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

i just bought .22mag for coyotes,close neighbors didnt want a lot of noise.bolt action heavy barrel very accurate.what is a good brand or type of bullet? i see fast varmint bullets or 40 grain bullets.any help woul be helpfull.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Go with the 34 grain Winchester Supreme if you find them, deadly and very accurate!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I miss having a 22 mag. Have high powered rifles and a 22 but I killed lots of stuff with that mag


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

.22 mag makes more noise than you think. it can be heard from a long distance. ive killed many, many of tree rats with mine and my share of groundhogs and ****. i dont use a .22, i use a .22 mag  my favorite load shooting out of my Ruger is remington Vmax, then federal premium 30 grain. i can hit a quarter with them all day long at 100 yards from a rest. 2nd best load is CCI maxi mag HP+V 30 grain also.3rd is CCI game point 40 grain. i know the remington and federal are still for sale, not too sure about the rest. heres an old video. i just might have to make a new one now that the leaves have fallen.


----------



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

loved the video , would like to see more squirrel hunting!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

canoe carp killer said:


> I miss having a 22 mag. Have high powered rifles and a 22 but I killed lots of stuff with that mag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Sheet... I'll sell ya one of mine..


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I have had good luck with Hornady's polymer tipped varmit loads out of my 8422 Lever and H&K semi auto. I've taken a couple whistle piggies at 100+yrds.

Evin


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

IMO 22 mag is a bit much for squirrel, a mite light for bigger game like coyotes. Never use .22mag "hollow points" for squirrel, it WILL blow them in half-damages too much meat. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

